# New Stoner Fury



## Run-skinny

Here is the New Stoner's Fury
Length:22'11"
Beam: 8'4"
Weight: 1360#
Speed: Mercury ProXS250 with Bravo 1 and 3 guys onboard :65 Mph
Check it out at the Robstown boat show at the Borchard fairgrounds Feb14-16th or you can see it at Texas Watercraft and Marine at 1109 Cline Street in Flour Bluff. 361-937-5511

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1096585&stc=1&d=1391655806


----------



## bobfishbw

Can't wait to ride in that boat!


----------



## saltaholic

More pics please.

Also, what's the hull design? Tunnel?


----------



## AlwaysWorkin

That thing looks pretty dang sweet. I wonder if the glass is as thick as their other boats.


----------



## Winters97gt

Looks like I'll be driving down to SPI and will have to check this bad boy out!


----------



## On The Hook

Good looking boat, is the hull being made by Robert Stoner of Stoner skiffs, or did Adam Stoner of Stoner fiberglass repair start building boats? Any other photos?


----------



## Im Headed South

http://www.texaswatercraftandmarine.com/stoner-boats

I saw a couple of other pics on facebook a few days back but I can't seem to find them now, pretty good looking sled imo.


----------



## Run-skinny

*update*

Will try to get some more pictures. The boat is built by Adam Stoner's Boatworks

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1097145&stc=1&d=1391698676


----------



## Run-skinny

Here are the answers to questions that people are asking...

It is a shallow v hull with a step in the back
No trim tabs needed
Gas tank size: 56 gallons under deck tank
The Fury comes on a Coastline trailer


----------



## Ann

*Console Photos*

A few pictures to view the layout of the console:


----------



## paragod

Adam is making this one. I guess I will have to buy one to see how it dose just so we have the low down on it. Robert is still making the Super Cat I spoke to Adam about this boat he has another in the mold.


----------



## Ann

*More Pictures of Fury*

Updated photos, per request


----------



## Run-skinny

*news shot*

check this out. The KIII news caught the Stoner Fury, check out the last 5 seconds of this news story....

http://www.kiiitv.com/story/24646780/kiteboarder-gets-stranded-near-jfk-causeway


----------



## fjperales

sweet rig...


----------



## saltaholic

Already making head lines.....lol


----------



## paragod

Run-skinny said:


> Here are the answers to questions that people are asking...
> 
> It is a shallow v hull with a step in the back
> No trim tabs needed
> Gas tank size: 56 gallons under deck tank
> The Fury comes on a Coastline trailer


Gas tank is in console! So it has 2 tanks?


----------



## Law Dog

Nice Ride!


----------



## Run-skinny

*gas tank*

Gas tank is either under the deck or under the console. The demo model has the 40 gallon gas tank under the console. All the production models have the 56 gallon gas tank under the deck. Stoner can build it either way.


----------



## beaux291

Does anyone know what the draft and hole shot is yet?


----------



## o.b.

Word around the bluff is they're testing it and will have numbers in time for the Boat and RV show in Robstown on the weekend of the 15th.


----------



## lwgbully

Nice looking boat. No disrespect, but is this a splash off an existing MFG, or an original? Just curious..


----------



## OffshoreChris

Famous Craft mold


----------



## lwgbully

Ahh, couldn't put my finger on it. Looks very good.


----------



## Kyle 1974

Front end looks a little like a transport. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Run-skinny

*wood versus composite*

People have asked about how this boat was built. Adam Stoner built the Fury out of composite. No wood. As far as the thickness of the glass, Adam does not skimp. Come to the Robstown boat show on Feb 14-16th to see for yourself or come to Texas Watercraft and Marine.

To answer the question about how this boat rides, it is smooth and fast with a great hole shot. Don't take my word for it...come take a demo ride and check it our yourself


----------



## Ann

*2nd boat*

Some pictures of the 2nd boat out of the mold,


----------



## paragod

I went and saw it the day the new owner was picking it up. Im working on getting my hands on one. Adam said he is working on making a cap for the next one.:dance:


----------



## Fowladdict

Cost?


----------



## Run-skinny

The Fury is $49,000 as seen in pictures with the following rigging and accessories:
GPS HDS7
Power Pole
Lean post
Smartcraft gauges
10 inch Bob's jack plate
Stereo
250 ProXS Mercury
upgraded binnacle
Mercury stainless steering wheel
Seastar hydraulic steering


----------



## [email protected]

Run-skinny said:


> The Fury is $49,000 as seen in pictures with the following rigging and accessories:
> GPS HDS7
> Power Pole
> Lean post
> Smartcraft gauges
> 10 inch Bob's jack plate
> Stereo
> 250 ProXS Mercury
> upgraded binnacle
> Mercury stainless steering wheel
> Seastar hydraulic steering


Great looking boat and really great price especially for an all composite hull.


----------



## Fowladdict

^^^^^ yes it is


----------



## Run-skinny

*Coastline trailer and bravo 1 included in price*

Lol. It also comes on a coastline trailer and bravo 1 prop that is included in the price.


----------



## Run-skinny

*Demo ride comments*

Here are the results from the demo rides...

Hole shot: 
"not just good, amazing!!" 
"Better than a Majek or a Haynie"
"it doesn't need much to get up"

Hole shot with over 1000 pounds in the boat:
"there was no difference between the near empty boat and weighted down"
"amazing"
"bow came up and went down fast, never seen a boat this size get up so fast"
"this boat just jumps up"

Ride:
"Smooth"
"Cuts through chop like butter"
"Cuts through wake really well"

Performance:
"stays on plane at 2500 RPMs"
"boat runs well at fast or slow speed"
"you do not have to run this boat fast to get a comfortable ride"

Turning:
"turns well, no sliding"
"smooth"

Shallow running: 
"can't believe it is running this shallow"
"no skeg drag at 8 inches"

Overall:
"definitely in the same league as a Majek or Haynie"
"you have a winner!!"
"Your price is too low for this kind of quality and performance"
"you will never keep up with demand when people find out how well this boat runs"


----------



## aguaflaca

Run-skinny said:


> Here are the results from the demo rides...
> 
> Hole shot:
> "not just good, amazing!!"
> "Better than a Majek or a Haynie"
> "it doesn't need much to get up"
> 
> Hole shot with over 1000 pounds in the boat:
> "there was no difference between the near empty boat and weighted down"
> "amazing"
> "bow came up and went down fast, never seen a boat this size get up so fast"
> "this boat just jumps up"
> 
> Ride:
> "Smooth"
> "Cuts through chop like butter"
> "Cuts through wake really well"
> 
> Performance:
> "stays on plane at 2500 RPMs"
> "boat runs well at fast or slow speed"
> "you do not have to run this boat fast to get a comfortable ride"
> 
> Turning:
> "turns well, no sliding"
> "smooth"
> 
> Shallow running:
> "can't believe it is running this shallow"
> "no skeg drag at 8 inches"
> 
> Overall:
> "definitely in the same league as a Majek or Haynie"
> "you have a winner!!"
> "Your price is too low for this kind of quality and performance"
> "you will never keep up with demand when people find out how well this boat runs"


are you a car salesman? HAHA
I'm sure it's a great boat, definitely looks good and I know the old Stoners were super tough and heavy duty. 
I find it hard to believe that after "demo rides" as you stated, I am assuming multiple, that there were no negative comments.
I have owned and been in many boats including fishing out of a 22' Stoner Skiff for many years, and all of them have had something that could be improved.


----------



## texasislandboy

No skeg drag at 8" I need to see this...


----------



## Bottom Finder

texasislandboy said:


> No skeg drag at 8" I need to see this...


I'm with you on this one.


----------



## Run-skinny

*Negative comments*

I posted the comments that people made. In all fairness, I will post the negative comments. So far, negative comments were:
Need a bubble console
how would this hull do with a 150hp?
the lettering on the side was a thumbs down
Steering becomes tight at high speed, easier to turn right at high speeds
Need middle rear live well
You could get more speed with a pad
Negative comment on the builders name, not reputation
Can you make this in a 25 foot version?
Can you put in seat belts?
Jackplate needs to come up more

We did raise the jack plate and we are working on new lettering.
Steering at high speeds becomes tight because all you have small surface area of the boat in the water and mostly prop and outboard.
We are working on a bubble console and the rear middle live well

Come demo ride the Fury yourself and post your own comments. What do you have to lose? After all, demo rides are free.


----------



## aguaflaca

very good, run-skinny. 
I like "negative comment on builders name..."
when were running our 22' Stoner Skiff in 90s we got a lot of derogatory comments too. But back then, sometimes they were right, it was a skiff of stoners HAHA. job does not allow that anymore.
and next time I visit my brother in the Bluff, I might take you up on ride. 
not my style of boat but I would love to check it out. Stoners have come a long way from the net skiff style boats they were making in 80s-90s.


----------



## Run-skinny

*demo ride challenge*

I am confident that the Fury is a well built boat that performs at or above the level of its competition. I challenge *5 members of 2coolfishing* to come and test ride the Fury and post their honest unbiased opinion about the boat. Yes, that means both positive and negative opinions. For your time, I will reimburse you $50.

Rules:
1) You have to be able to take the demo ride and post your opinion on this thread by Friday March 21st at 5 pm (central time).

2) I will take the first 5 people that post on this thread indicating that they will be able to take a demo ride by this Friday and can write an honest opinion

3) At the dealership, we will need your name, address and 2coolfishing handle. Cashier's checks will be mailed to you by Tuesday March 25th.

4) Opinions should include at the minimum descriptions of: Hole shot rating (Amazing, good, average, or poor), and ride quality (smooth, dry, wet, or rough).

5) No biased opinions, meaning if you work for another boat dealer or manufacturer or are a relative or sponsored by another boat dealer or manufacturer then you would be disqualified.

Texas Watercraft and Marine is located at 1109 Cline Street in Flour Bluff
361-937-5511


----------



## Kyle 1974

I'll do it. I'm a bluffian citizen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quackerbox

If I wasnt working and so far away Id do that for free!


----------



## Run-skinny

Forgot to post the demo ride hours:
9:00 am to 5:30 pm Monday through Friday

Please call and schedule a time with us.
361-937-5511

Thank you Kyle 1974. Four more to go.


----------



## Run-skinny

Wow, I can't believe that 4 more members won't take the challenge. Surely there are 4 more members that want to take a boat ride in this beautiful weather and write an honest opinion of their experience. 

What happened to all the doubters and skeptics?


----------



## Kyle 1974

They're scared to go to the bluff.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big22

I would be down for a ride, Ill give you a call


----------



## Run-skinny

Awesome. Thanks Big22


----------



## big22

A friend of mine also a 2 cool member "theneedmachine" would like to go, hes away from his computer right now but will post later. We could go at the same time and save you an extra trip out.


----------



## Run-skinny

Sure. Only 2 spots left.


----------



## bobfishbw

What if I've already taken the demo ride, does that count?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

I will come take the test ride


----------



## Run-skinny

bobfishbw-
If you can post an unbiased opinion of the boat on this thread, then I have no problem with reimbursing you the $50 for your time. 

Looks like we have the five. I look forward to your opinions!


----------



## reedkj

I would like to take a test ride. Can't make those dates or during the week, however coming from an Extreme I would be curious how they compare.


----------



## Run-skinny

What time or day would work for you? We are also open on Saturday from 10am to 2pm.


----------



## aguaflaca

this should be cool. wish I had a chance to make it down from Port Lavaca in the timeframe.


----------



## reedkj

Next time I am in town I will pm you and we can arrange something.


----------



## bobfishbw

My demo ride was a couple of weeks ago. Iâ€™ll start by saying that the Mercury 250 Pro XS was still in the break in mode. I first went out with just the driver and me. We jump up (out of Bluff Landing) in less than a boat length. Because the motor was still being broken in, we only ran it up to 4500 rpm. From the point we jumped up to the point we reached the 4500 rpm mark took very little time. The boat seemed to handle easy. I later drove the boat and confirmed what I thought. It turned well with no skidding or cavitations. The wind that day was about 10-15 mph, so we didnâ€™t have a big chop, but the boat ran very well in the slight chop we had. We ran in different quartering winds trying to get some spray and we got none. That is not to say in a windier day there might be. I found the boat to be a very dry and comfortable ride. We did run at low rpms and we did stay on plain.
Later, we came in and picked up 3 more guys and went back out. Thatâ€™s 5 total in the boat. The hole shot was still within a boat length and if anything the ride got better with the extra weight. I noticed that at 4500 rpm we were running 48 mph (GPS) with 5 guys and a half a tank of gas. Two of the guys sat on the floor all the way to the front with their back against the front hatch and we crossed the slight chop. They said the ride was smooth. I usually like the ride behind the console better. 23â€™ boat has reach resulting in a smooth ride. We shut down and drifted and I noticed the transom drifted out in front of the bow. This should be able to be corrected with a drift anchor. 
I didnâ€™t get to run the boat through any shallow areas, but then again, I donâ€™t think this boat was designed to run ultra shallow. I canâ€™t give you a real number as far as draft. But over all Iâ€™ll put this boat on my wish list as a boat I would love to own. Maybe in a year Iâ€™ll be giving the guys a call to put my name on the list.


----------



## Run-skinny

Bob-
We appreciate your time and opinion. I am glad that you enjoyed the Fury demo ride. By the way, the engine is no longer in break in mode and we have reached a new top end speed of 67 mph with 3 guys on the boat with a different prop. We are trying out new props to see which one will work best.


----------



## [email protected]

Just called to schedule a demo ride at 3pm tomorrow. Looking forward to riding in it and to see how it runs. I have ridden on a lot of the popular v hulls on the market and am really looking forward to seeing how it compares.


----------



## bobfishbw

[email protected] said:


> Just called to schedule a demo ride at 3pm tomorrow. Looking forward to riding in it and to see how it runs. I have ridden on a lot of the popular v hulls on the market and am really looking forward to seeing how it compares.


James, I look forward to what you think of what you think of this boat. Sorry we never caught up with my buddies Recon. He ended pulling it to Kemah and getting with Eric.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## t-tung

25" shaft that won't drag in 8" of water?

Edit: Or is that a 20"? Maybe the LU is throwing me off


----------



## Run-skinny

*T-tung*

T-tung you have a good eye. We are running a 25 inch shaft 250ProXS, however we will be trying a 20 inch shaft on a Fury very soon. We are trying out different engine sizes, shaft lengths and props to get the most out of the hull design. Currently, we are running a 10 inch jackplate and we are not dragging the skeg at 8 inches, which means we do not have a lot of engine or boat in the water, yet we are getting good water pressure. The step in the back and the hull design is the reason for the ability to run shallow. I know that it is hard to believe that the Fury can run that shallow, but come take a test ride for yourself and see it with your own eyes, or wait until the 4 more members of 2cool take their test ride this week and write their review.

We look forward to James' demo ride today at 3 pm.


----------



## Winters97gt

Interested in it's skinny water performance reviews from more guys. Love the look of the boat.


----------



## Kyle 1974

I went on a test ride in the boat and here's my opinion about it.

holeshot - very good for this type of boat, there is practically no bow rise and it planes very quickly at a relatively low speed. I'd guess it gets on plane in 1-2 boat lengths. 

speed - it was windy as hell today, so it wasn't really possible to get it all the way up, we were running about 55 MPH at 5K RPM in the ICW. There weren't rollers coming through the ICW, but winds gusting to 25-30 had it white capped decently. The boat runs very smooth at speed... in my opinion, this was probably the best quality it had. Vibration running over the ~1' chop at about 50 MPH was very minor. getting above 60 MPH it did start to bounce around a bit, but the boat was still very stable. crossing a couple boat wakes at speed (45-50) was relatively smooth, definitely no jarring or slamming coming across them. 


The boat has a solid feel to it... much like a haynie or my majek 25'. the gunnels didn't move or vibrate and the floor was solid. I don't think there are any issues there. 

overall on the finish, it's a very basic, clean layout. no nooks or crannies for water to pool in or for people to trip on. There was a drain in the floor behind the leaning post, and I never noticed any water coming back through. inside of hatches are all finished out well, no raw fiberglass anywhere. Shawn mentioned that they are working on the molded hatches instead of the above deck type, which have a lot better look, and smooth finish to them. Also he said they're working on a cap or the boat. I think the boat is fine without it, but obviously a lot of people like the cap. 


one thing on the finish, I noticed the console wasn't fully glassed in. I have seen people complain about this and there are pros and cons to it I guess, but I'm not sure if this is something that will be changed or not on the production boats. Majek doesn't glass their's in either, but they do have screws in addition to the glue holding it down. 

I would personally like to see a larger back deck for more storage. I felt like the back deck could be another foot or so longer to allow for tool boxes, props, etc. obviously this would cut into the deck space for ice chests, etc... it's a personal preference for me though. Shawn did mention that the deck layout could be changed for the front deck... I didn't ask about the rear deck. 

there is a livewell in front of the console, and I didn't check to see how it was plumbed.. (freshwater and/or recirculating pumps?) there are plans to put a livewell in the rear box on the left side, but I'd really like to see that in the center, just for weight balance. 

overall it seems like a good solid boat.


----------



## Dirt Daddy

Nice....this is what im looking for smooth ride with some skinny...I love the deck but I would be interested in more storage. Any plans to test a 250 SHO ? thanks


----------



## fattyflattie

Kyle 1974 said:


> I went on a test ride in the boat and here's my opinion about it.
> The boat has a solid feel to it... much like a haynie or my majek 25'. the gunnels didn't move or vibrate and the floor was solid. I don't think there are any issues there.


Well hell. That other guy said it was better than a Majek or Haynie:an6:


----------



## Kyle 1974

I'd say for that aspect of it, the boat is in the same class.


----------



## fattyflattie

I believe every word you wrote. I was more picking at marketing the reinvention of the wheel rather than just trying to market another good 22-24' v-hull. They seem to be priced well and use good materials. Add some good customer service and you have a winning recipe. If you say it runs in 8" and it doesn't, you'll lose every bit of credibility.


----------



## Run-skinny

Dirt Daddy said:


> Nice....this is what im looking for smooth ride with some skinny...I love the deck but I would be interested in more storage. Any plans to test a 250 SHO ? thanks


Yes, we plan on testing the boat with a Yamaha 225 or 250 sho. As far as storage space, we can make more storage space in the back or up front. Our plan is to make two versions: one with a larger front deck and the other with our current front deck. So far most people have liked the current front deck space and all the extra room on the deck. Each boat is custom made by Adam Stoner, so we can make it to suit your needs.


----------



## Run-skinny

Adam stoner is an artist with fiberglass. The console is actually fiberglassed in. You have to look really hard to tell. I made that same mistake on my first glance. All of adam's years repairing and making boats pays off when you look at the details of the Fury.


----------



## Kyle 1974

Run-skinny said:


> Adam stoner is an artist with fiberglass. The console is actually fiberglassed in. You have to look really hard to tell. I made that same mistake on my first glance. All of adam's years repairing and making boats pays off when you look at the details of the Fury.


ah, sorry about that. I didn't ask about that and just assumed it was just glued down.

also for speed in general, we got it up to about 63 and it was still climbing fast. I think once they get the perfect prop on the boat it will easily be a 70 MPH boat.


----------



## jmack

Kyle 1974 said:


> ah, sorry about that. I didn't ask about that and just assumed it was just glued down.
> 
> also for speed in general, we got it up to about 63 and it was still climbing fast. I think once they get the perfect prop on the boat it will easily be a 70 MPH boat.


How was the stability at rest?


----------



## dbujnoch

*2300 Fury*

The Ride of the Fury is it best attribute. It's dry, smooth, and comfortable to drive. The spray line was nearly even with the rear deck. So even in choppy conditions there is no spray that could reach the console. The hull has a variable deadrise and a stepped transom which provided a smooth ride and is very shallow water capable. A solid cruise of 50 mph at 4500 rpm with 3 people and half a tank of fuel was economical. I think with a few prop tries we will see speeds over 70 loaded. There were no rattles with the plastic hatches. The boat is very solid and when you quarter the waves the foam filled stringer system really dampens the hull slap. The rigging was nice and neat with soldered and adhesive lined heat shrink connectors. 
The Construction of the Fury is Fully Composite. Adam glasses everything. It's a Stoner.
I've placed my order -- 2300 Fury with fiberglass hatches, bubble console, seatbox with livewell, and Black on Black with TinMan interior.


----------



## Kyle 1974

jmack said:


> How was the stability at rest?


The only thing I can say is that when my fat *** jumped down into the boat from the dock, it didn't seem to lean over an excessive amount. As a matter of fact, I was leaning over the gunnel when we pulled to the ramp, and I don't really remember the boat tipping over to that side much at all.

I wish I would have thought about that though, because that is one thing that bothers me about some boats...and when they have drains in the corner the water comes into the deck. the drain on this boat was center in the rear, so that shouldn't be an issue.

the first time I fished out of a 22' xtreme that was one thing I noticed.. that boat is not very stable when drifting, and leans a lot when you get 3 people or so on one side of it.


----------



## Run-skinny

Kyle-
Thank you for demo riding our Fury and your honest opinion. We appreciate everyone's input. 


I talked to Adam Stoner to get a some measurements about the size of the increase in the front and rear deck. We had planned on increasing the front deck about 10 inches and the back deck around 6-8 inches depending on the feedback from fisherman and guides. This would increase the price, because of the extra material and labor. We were discussing it as have the longer decks as an option or standard. What do you guys think?


----------



## [email protected]

I will wait until I can have another demo later this week when the wind isn't blowing 40 mph to give my full review. It was super rough out there today and I forgot my check it stick so I decided to postpone my full length demo. We couldn't find any protected enough water to do long speed runs which is something I wanted to do on my demo. One thing I did notice is that this boat is very smooth in chop and doesn't vibrate like some V hulls do at speed over decent chop and it's dry riding even running sideways into the chop. Also this boat is FAST. I didn't want to run 60 plus over 2 foot chop so we only did short pulls through what little protected water we could find. The boat pulled hard all the way up to 63 mph before we had to pull back so we didn't hit big rollers doing 60 plus. I am absolutely sure this boat will run 70 loaded with the right prop. It was spinning a 24 Bravo 1 and I think with a 26 Bravo Xs or a Turbo Ot4 or Mercury Pro Max this boat will do 70 easily. They said they wanted to try a Fury prop but I think any of the 4 blades I mentioned above will perform better than the Fury so we'll see. The acceleration of the boat is very very good it clicked off 45, 50, 55, 60 in no time and didn't show signs of the acceleration slowing down by the time we had to pull back at 63. This boat will be fast with the right speed prop on it and I won't be surprised if it hits 75 or more lightly loaded. If anyone has a 26 Bravo Xs I can borrow I would love to do our full length demo with that prop on the back. So far I am impressed and will have some solid shallow water numbers for you using a check it stick later on this week.


----------



## Im Headed South

I've got a new Turbo Vented Fusion4 in 25p. If it can turn it then it's going to be faster than a reg bravo and have a better whole shot and just as fast as the OT4 imo. Bravo XS will be faster at least for the first few trips until the edges gives out, I run a bigger one on mine for a everyday prop and it has held up well over time. I also have a new 26 Fury, and 25 OT4 but it has quite a bit of wear on it. I might be down there Friday, I'll know for sure what I'm doing tomorrow.


----------



## Run-skinny

James-
Thank you for coming out and taking the demo ride despite the wind and chop. Both you and Kyle each had demo rides in some chop. However, it did show that the boat can handle chop. No one wants to be in chop, but I have gone out fishing when it was fairly smooth and had the wind come up and had to fight chop coming back in. At least in this boat you will not get beat up or wet on the way back in.

As far as the speed, I believe that there will be a sweet spot around 70 mph with the right prop that will give great hole shot, too. The Fury, Pro max and the TXP OT-4 in 25 and 26 pitches were part of our prop testing plan. We will definitely test the 26 Bravo Xs per James' recommendation. We have a Bravo I with 26 pitch that we are going to try out next. 

So far, the 2 complete reviews and James' partial review have been along the lines of the comments that I posted from our previous demo rides. A boat locally made that is well built, smooth, stable and dry running that can hit speeds of more than 60 mph. I look forward to James measuring and posting how shallow the boat runs. I personally have been in the boat when we were running in less than a foot of water. Shawn does our demo rides, propping, and boat testing. He was the one that gave the shallow running measurement. I look forward to an independent measurement. 

And thank you David Bujnoch for purchasing a Fury. As far as availability, Adam is just finishing a Fury that should be ready in the next 3 days. This Fury is available for purchase. It is not rigged with any outboard at this time. People have asked us to try a 150 Hp Mercury ProXS and a 250 SHO. We were waiting to see how the 20 inch 250 ProXS performed first. What do you guys think? Mercury 150 ProXS or Yamaha 250 SHO?


----------



## fattyflattie

250 SHO hands down. I'd guess you will rig 10x more 225-300's than anything else. I would guess it would still be in 50's with a 150


----------



## jmack

This hull is looking very promising. Looks like I just added another boat to my near future purchase list. Looking forward to more reviews keep them coming!


----------



## jmack

fattyflattie said:


> 250 sho hands down. I'd guess you will rig 10x more 225-300's than anything else. I would guess it would still be in 50's with a 150


x2 250 SHO.. Curious to see how the 20'' motor perfroms.


----------



## jmack

[email protected] said:


> I will wait until I can have another demo later this week when the wind isn't blowing 40 mph to give my full review. It was super rough out there today and I forgot my check it stick so I decided to postpone my full length demo. We couldn't find any protected enough water to do long speed runs which is something I wanted to do on my demo. One thing I did notice is that this boat is very smooth in chop and doesn't vibrate like some V hulls do at speed over decent chop and it's dry riding even running sideways into the chop. Also this boat is FAST. I didn't want to run 60 plus over 2 foot chop so we only did short pulls through what little protected water we could find. The boat pulled hard all the way up to 63 mph before we had to pull back so we didn't hit big rollers doing 60 plus. I am absolutely sure this boat will run 70 loaded with the right prop. It was spinning a 24 Bravo 1 and I think with a 26 Bravo Xs or a Turbo Ot4 or Mercury Pro Max this boat will do 70 easily. They said they wanted to try a Fury prop but I think any of the 4 blades I mentioned above will perform better than the Fury so we'll see. The acceleration of the boat is very very good it clicked off 45, 50, 55, 60 in no time and didn't show signs of the acceleration slowing down by the time we had to pull back at 63. This boat will be fast with the right speed prop on it and I won't be surprised if it hits 75 or more lightly loaded. If anyone has a 26 Bravo Xs I can borrow I would love to do our full length demo with that prop on the back. So far I am impressed and will have some solid shallow water numbers for you using a check it stick later on this week.


James did you happen to take note of the stability at rest?


----------



## jmack

Ann said:


> Some pictures of the 2nd boat out of the mold,


Can you post more pics of this boat? I love the color on this one, I must say this boat is growing on me very quickly..


----------



## Run-skinny

The grey Fury was purchased and has left the lot. It is actually the one that the guy is rigging with the 20 inch shaft 250proXs. We are waiting for the engine from Mercury that should arrive any day. Ann posted the best pictures that we had. I will see if we have anymore picturesor can pictures from the customer. The next one out of the mold is a black hull with a light grey deck. I will post pictures of it soon.


----------



## jmack

Sounds good skinny looking forward to it.. So does it have a 20 inch or 25 inch transom? Do you think there will be any water pressure issues with the 20 inch motor, especially in rough water?


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks

I've got 26xs, 23 and 24 ot4, and prob have a promax laying around...


----------



## theneedmachine

Went out today with Shawn. My Review:
First site its a beautiful boat, some random guy walked over and started asking about the Fury as we were about to take off and ended up jumping in with us for a test ride. We overloaded one side at rest just to test how stable it was, didnt move much at all, felt good and stable. Boat feels solid, clean and plenty of room, Storage area is nice and live well is in front of console (which i prefer) instead of at the back. When we left the launch, if you weren't holding on or sitting down, no way you wouldn't fall down or out... its a rocket on water. With 5 of us we hit 63mph. I couldnt help but smile, kinda like riding a go cart as a kid for the first time.... hard not to smile. We ran through about 8" for a bit then Shawn shut it down in about 14"-16" to show us how it would do. Skeg and Prop bounced off the bottom a bit, but still got us up in a hurry. at 4500rpm we were cruising the flats at 43 mph. Boat turned sharp at speed and felt stable. One thing that impressed me was the acceleration from cruising at about 40mph to 60mph. We shot out to the bay where we hit some rough chop, about 3ft swells. I think I was the only one who got wet, just a little, That was because we caught air haha. Its just about long enough to spread most of the swells, so in all it was pretty smooth. It felt super solid in the chop, Ive been on boats that shake, rattle and feel like they are going to fall apart when you hit rough stuff. Thanks for the Demo, had fun.


----------



## Run-skinny

jmack	

The Fury has a 20 inch transom. We do not expect any issues with water pressure in rough water with a 20 inch shaft. With the 25 inch shaft we have the motor all the way up on the 10 inch jack plate. We have made adjustments with the jackplate to make the 25 inch shaft work. The 20 inch shaft will work just as well with less adjustments and we can use the torque master gear case.

Full Throttle-
We would like to try the Bravo 26xs. Are you coming to Corpus any time soon? Or do would it be best to send someone to get the prop?

Theneedmachine-
Thank you theneedmachine for taking the demo ride and writing a review! The random person jumping into the boat for a demo ride is a common event for us. The boat does need about 14 to 16 inches of water to take off. But as you saw the boat jumps up fast and it runs shallow. We are putting in bucket seats in every Fury going forward, unless the customer specifically wants a leaning post. We find that the bucket seats are more comfortable and seem safer, especially the strong acceleration off of the hole shot if you punch it. As stated by the demo riders the boat accelerates quickly from hole shot to full speed, and anywhere in between. The quick acceleration is very noticeable when going from 40 mph to 60+ mph. Glad you enjoyed your demo ride.


----------



## big22

Thanks again for the ride today, not much more to say other than I would agree with most of what has been said so far. The boat really impressed me, It handled that 2-3 ft chop nicely and got me back to the dock dry. I was also really impressed with how smooth and stable the boat felt at 60+. We ran threw some pretty skinny stuff and got up in about 16" with 5 guys in the boat. The boat turned on a dime without sliding, got up on plane quick and up to speed quick. I dont think your going to have any problem selling them your getting allot of boat for the money.


----------



## t-tung

Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> I've got 26xs, 23 and 24 ot4, and prob have a promax laying around...


Sounds like a good candidate to offload that 25.5 Hydromotive if you haven't already.

Was this boat equipped with trim tabs?


----------



## Run-skinny

*Trim tabs*

The Fury does not have any trim tabs.


----------



## jmack

Like what I am hearing so far. Cant wait to see the next one out with the changes made to front and rear decks. Whoever does the next demo ride try and take some videos and post them up!


----------



## paragod

I have more pictures of the 2nd one.


----------



## Capt.Clint

Took a test run in the boat yesterday, I was really impressed in the ride of the boat, she will run skinny and is able to get up in less the 16inches. Also very fast, it was me and two other grown men and we topped out just under 68 mph. it ate up the surface chop of the skinny water, however once we entered the chop of corpus Christi bay (about 2ft) she did get thrown around getting me wet. Non the less a exceptional boat. Fun ride thank you Texas Water Craft


----------



## jmack

Post them up.


----------



## [email protected]

The boat is very stable at rest because of the design of the hull. If you look at the picture of the bow of the boat you will see that the angle of the hull coming off the keel is say 30 degrees but after a foot or so it flattens out to almost 180 degrees all the way to the gunwale. So that means that pretty much all the beam of the boat is under you so it's very stable at rest. You can see it on the picture that is looking straight at the bow you can see how the deadrise flattens out. Hopefully taking my full length demo tomorrow so should have a long review for you then.


----------



## Run-skinny

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1203017&stc=1&d=1395368551

This was the only other picture that I could find of the grey Fury. We are in the process of contacting the owner to get more pictures.


----------



## Run-skinny

*latest fury*

Adam is finishing up a Fury with a black hull and grey deck and console in the pictures below. The plan is to change from a leaning post to bucket seats. The front and back storage are the same size as our demo. We are working on the new logo and new lettering...


----------



## [email protected]

I think it's very smart of yall to make seats standard equipment on that boat. It has so much punch throughout the RPM range that seats will make it a lot safer for the driver and passenger. If someone insists on a leaning post then I think yall should offer only a leaning post with a back rest on it but I think most people will opt for the seats if you take them out on a demo with a boat with seats on it. We wanted a leaning post on our first Stingray until we took the demo and felt how safe and ultra comfortable the seats were. The seat craze spread like wildfire and probably the majority of custom boats come with seats now. These boats are awesome and I'm looking forward to my full length demo, I am still telling people how amazed I was of the boat on our short trip.


----------



## RedXCross

Any plans to make flush Storage Lids, instead of plastic drop ins? I realize cost will escalate, but SHO looks a lot better IMO. And as time marches on the console could be a little chopped down and aerodynamic. The reason I mention this, I see a lot of posts on this posts about speed, first hand it will make a dramatic difference.

All in all it appears to be a nice boat. Just constructive crit. No panties in a Wad. Its Friday everybody breathe.


----------



## Run-skinny

We are going to offer a bubble console and our standard console. There has been interest in both versions. The next Fury out of the mold will have a bubble console. We have looked into the flush mounted hatches and a cap mold. However, there are advantages and disadvantages to flush mounted hatches. While they look clean, they are expensive to fix and have had issues with not being water tight. Having said that we will continue to look into the flush mounted hatches. If we can get the hatches water tight or really close, then we will offer that option. Thank you for your suggestion, we appreciate everyone's help.


----------



## jmack

It looks to have a fairly large deck why only one storage compartment up front?


----------



## Run-skinny

The one storage compartment includes the whole space under the front deck. Under the front deck we have a support which subdivides the front compartment to some degree.


----------



## jmack

Run-skinny said:


> The one storage compartment includes the whole space under the front deck. Under the front deck we have a support which subdivides the front compartment to some degree.


Are you able to add more lids to better access this storage area?


----------



## fattyflattie

It sounds stupid but there are people that won't entertain a boat without the flush lids. In a market somewhat saturated with 21'-24' pad V hulls that run 65-70+, I would look into them. It's really hard to write a 50/60/70k check and have the same hatches as any Tracker boat on the Bass Pro lot.

I agree with the water tighness issues. There's gaskets that work better than others. Another thing you can mitigate it with is putting a deeper edge on the lid. I'd put the focus on the drain channels being of sufficient volume to drain adequately. There are companies that have figured it out, and with the thought yall seem to be putting into everything, I'm sure you can come up with something.

Glad to see another Texas option in my style of boat.

Also, rod lockers, rod lockers, rod lockers.


----------



## Run-skinny

*pictures*

Here are the latest pictures of the new Fury...
Notice the gas tank is now under the deck and this Fury will get bucket seats. Adam is a custom boat builder, that is able to change deck designs to meet the customer's needs. So the next Fury will have a bubble console and bucket seats. We are going to start building a larger front and back deck. The larger back deck will have the live well in the middle. We might go with 4 or 6 back compartments. The reason we are debating about 4 versus 6 is not only cosmetics but also the easy of use. Another topic that we are thinking about is rear jump seats on either side of the live well in the back. Would that be useful?

We continue working on the flush mounted hatches, which are being made. We also went over some different possibilities for rod lockers. The rod lockers are probably going to be an option for people to choose.


----------



## OffshoreChris

I went and took the Fury for a spin this past week. Overall performance wise I was impressed. Hole shot is incredible. 4000-6000 was also extremely responsive. It was pretty windy the day we went out and with three guys, 3/4 tank of gas the boat ran 66mph hitting the rev limiter with more trim available. With the right prop and a lighter load this boat will definitely be in the 70s. The boat is a pleasure to drive, goes into turns nicely, cuts the chop nicely, and runs pretty skinny. As far as cosmetics and comfort go... There are some things I would change. 1st the leaning post is not ideal in a boat that is running 60-70mph. Bucket seats would make it a lot more comfortable and would look a lot better. 2nd the graphics on the side of the boat could be a lot better. All in all I was impressed with the boat. If they can change a few things cosmetically and dress it up a bit, I see no reason this boat can't compete with the other top local V-Hull boat builders.


----------



## wellconnected

fattyflattie said:


> It sounds stupid but there are people that won't entertain a boat without the flush lids. In a market somewhat saturated with 21'-24' pad V hulls that run 65-70+, I would look into them. It's really hard to write a 50/60/70k check and have the same hatches as any Tracker boat on the Bass Pro lot.
> 
> I agree with the water tighness issues. There's gaskets that work better than others. Another thing you can mitigate it with is putting a deeper edge on the lid. I'd put the focus on the drain channels being of sufficient volume to drain adequately. There are companies that have figured it out, and with the thought yall seem to be putting into everything, I'm sure you can come up with something.
> 
> Glad to see another Texas option in my style of boat.
> 
> Also, rod lockers, rod lockers, rod lockers.


I totally agree! Almost every boat I have ever owned has had the plastic lids including my majeks. I hated them with a passion (lids) and they all leaked. My 24 transport XLR8 has the built-in flush lids and they do not leak a drop ever. Not a fancy system but they flat work. Bottom line is flush mount lids/cap is a must in my opinion on any 50K + boat. They should not be an option. The reviews sound very good and it looks like you are going to have a strong contender!


----------



## bpoutsider

I might be alone on this, but the plastic hatches don't bother me at all. I've had boats with both. The flush glass hatches have a more appealing look to them. But they are heavy and noisy. My new boat has the plastic, and honestly I didn't even inquire about glass upgrade. Just my opinion.


----------



## Bone Saw Phaser Beam!

wellconnected said:


> I totally agree! Almost every boat I have ever owned has had the plastic lids including my majeks. I hated them with a passion (lids) and they all leaked. My 24 transport XLR8 has the built-in flush lids and they do not leak a drop ever. Not a fancy system but they flat work. Bottom line is flush mount lids/cap is a must in my opinion on any 50K + boat. They should not be an option. The reviews sound very good and it looks like you are going to have a strong contender!


I think a liner and fully fitted and finished is a must on a 50k+ boat. Purely for resale and so I can sleep at night... But I like that this Fury is basically fully loaded with a 250 and right at 50k. Finally an unfinished and splatter painted no nonsense Texas fishing machine worth it's price tag. Might be my next boat. They will surely dominate the Haynie and Majeks(over priced Kenners).


----------



## [email protected]

I think rather than jump seats, just do what most other boat builders are doing and do a seat that sits on top of the center livewell and can be flipped up to open the livewell and have a back rest that has two rods that go into built in rod holders on the deck. Just like Haynie does it which works great. Then you can take the back rest out if you don't have passengers and all your left with is a seat that sits on top of the livewell that can also be removed when you are stopped to make getting croakers out of the livewell easy and then you can put the seat pad back on to move to another spot. The black boat that you just posted pics of looks great especially with the fuel tank now in the floor. Storage under the console is great and it keeps things dry and out of the way.


----------



## Run-skinny

*message received*

Thank you for your help and suggestions. The message has been heard. We realize that these suggestions are to improve cosmetics as well as the functionality of the Fury for our customer. We will work to make all of these changes ASAP and in the parenthesis is the status of these changes:

1) Bucket seats (done)

2) Bubble console (done)

3) Live well in middle of rear deck with seating on top of live well with a removable back (great idea, see #4)

4) Larger front and rear deck (redesigned and will be ready for next boat)

5) Flush mounted lids (almost done, should be ready for next boat)

6) Rod lockers (design completed and possible locations selected. This will be an option for customers)


----------



## Kyle 1974

after a little more thought, I'd like to add a couple points. 

I said the the vibration was "very minor" in the chop. I'd seriously have to classify this almost as "non existent" now. yesterday when I was heading down south, I couldn't help but notice how my boat was taking the chop... you don't get beat up, but you can certainly feel the vibration much more going 50-55, in somewhat similar conditions to when I rode in this boat. The ride was impressive when I did it, but now, back to back with my boat, it's even more so. 

and just for the record, I did the test ride for free .


agree with everyone else on the options for rod lockers.... put the removable seat on the rear livewell right in the center, flush hatches that have drain channels in them.


----------



## fattyflattie

Bone Saw Phaser Beam! said:


> They will surely dominate the Haynie and Majeks(over priced Kenners).


LOLOL

I'm sure that Mr. Stoner doesn't want to be anything like either of those well respected and very successful companies. Must suck to have such a backlog wait time for just a Kenner knockoff. I'm sure it's by pure accident they have thousands of boats up and down the coast, I mean, they are basically just over priced Kenners.

I'm assuming you know the original Kenners were/are pretty well respected. They could take an eastern La chop and run in the upper 60's. They were also affordable. Sound familiar?

Please lay some "domination" knowledge on me.

-Seems this boat is equal/slower than the Extreme/23LS? Definately not "dominant"
-Would guess the HO would hang in the rough stuff, and **** sure not be "dominated".
-Giving the benefit of the doubt on quality to the builder. Pretty sure Majek and Haynie both have solid reputations in build quality. 
-Does have a dominant price point. So I guess it's good for the people who have to worry about such things.

Funny story about that price point. Every single well selling boat was offered at a lower price that you see them today. You see that's kind of how the free markets work. Things start cheap, then become popular/good deal, and then, if successful, the builder will find that fine line of what people are willing to pay _and_ keep them flying off the shelves. They use thier name and reputation (goodwill) which adds to the price. People use the term "get what you pay for" to feel better about the extra money they spent just because of this goodwill.

Which sells better, a BEMM Blaze or Majek Extreme? Just curious. I mean you save a few grand on the front side, but then you have to sell it one day right?

I hope this boat does well. I was hoping SCB would have continued with their V hull instead of passing it along. More and more fast chop eating V hulls in the market is a good thing for those of us that prefer that ride.

I just hope that when I'm ready to move on, I'll find some fool for my overpriced Kenner. :rotfl:


----------



## t-tung

Bone Saw Phaser Beam! said:


> I think a liner and fully fitted and finished is a must on a 50k+ boat. Purely for resale and so I can sleep at night... But I like that this Fury is basically fully loaded with a 250 and right at 50k. Finally an unfinished and splatter painted no nonsense Texas fishing machine worth it's price tag. Might be my next boat. They will surely dominate the Haynie and Majeks(over priced Kenners).


The irony here is youre running a cheaper version of a Blackjack, which is a boat designed by Bill Kenner. You continue to show your ignorance and arrogance with every post. Glad you like your linered boat. I fished out of one two days last week. You can keep a linered boat. Yeah they've got enough storage if you're looking to pack for a 6 day voyage or a picnic buy the trade off is the walking around room. I'd rather have the open clean space of a splatter deck Texas made boat. Different strokes for different folks. Carry on ya ignorant yuppie.


----------



## Kyle 1974

I'm having a liner installed on my extreme next week. It's supposed to get up shallower, gain 20 MPH top end and increase fuel mileage by 900%. 



Haven't you heard T? All the pros are going to frontier boats now. They're super awesome!


----------



## Run-skinny

*Competition*

There are many components that determine the price of a good, but ultimately it is the consumer. Both Majek and Haynie are successful local companies that build quality boats. There are differences between Haynie and Majek and between the both, the Majek and Haynie versus the Fury. The introduction of the Fury will be good for the consumer. Right now, if you want a Haynie or Majek you can't negotiate. You either pay their price, get in line and wait or go away. We will add another choice to the consumer. You can buy our boat that is priced well with no back log and off load some of the demand for Majek and Haynie, which could lead to Haynie and Majek lowering their prices and staying on their quality production. Just food for thought.

As far as liners go, we are considering a liner. There are fishermen that like boats with liners. We need to be careful that we do not spin in all different directions at first. We need to produce our current changes several times before we make a liner. But we will produce a liner if there is enough demand.


----------



## t-tung

Yessir. Competition is good for everyone. Not only does it bring the price down but it also makes builders step their game up and improve instead of wetting complacent. I'd like to run the next one with a bubble and an SHO.



Run-skinny said:


> There are many components that determine the price of a good, but ultimately it is the consumer. Both Majek and Haynie are successful local companies that build quality boats. There are differences between Haynie and Majek and between the both, the Majek and Haynie versus the Fury. The introduction of the Fury will be good for the consumer. Right now, if you want a Haynie or Majek you can't negotiate. You either pay their price, get in line and wait or go away. We will add another choice to the consumer. You can buy our boat that is priced well with no back log and off load some of the demand for Majek and Haynie, which could lead to Haynie and Majek lowering their prices and staying on their quality production. Just food for thought.
> 
> As far as liners go, we are considering a liner. There are fishermen that like boats with liners. We need to be careful that we do not spin in all different directions at first. We need to produce our current changes several times before we make a liner. But we will produce a liner if there is enough demand.


----------



## Run-skinny

The next one in the mold has already been purchased by a guide who is going to run a mercury with a bubble console. The one after that will be a bubble that we could rig for a SHO.


----------



## Run-skinny

*Yamaha engine update*

At the request of 2coolfishing members and several of our customers, we have been looking into rigging the black and grey Fury with a Yamaha 250 SHO. We have come across a stumbling block. We have been unable to obtain a reasonably priced supply of Yamaha outboards. Apparently, Premier (aka Ronnies Marine) has the lock on all loose Yamaha engines in South Texas region. Let me back up and clarify something. There are two types of Yamaha dealers, package dealers who buy boats from manufacturers with Yamaha outboards already on the back of the boat and loose engine dealers who can sell individual engines. We are a Mercury loose engine dealer and a Yamaha package dealer and Stoner is too small of a manufacturer to buy directly from Yamaha. So we went to Ronnies to see if we could buy the engines....lets just say we can buy them on the internet at a significantly lower price.

Meanwhile, we have been approached by several customers that already have a Yamaha engine on the back of their boat that are interested in purchasing the Fury hull and rigging the Fury using their current Yamaha Sho engine. This work around might work for a few people, but this is by no means a good solution. We will continue to explore all options to find a source of reasonably priced Yamaha outboard and keep everyone updated.


----------



## fattyflattie

Your general attitude towards this whole venture is very impressive. This kind of ear to the customer is what you constant hear about when people speak of tran and Chris' marine (and others). That will help convince people on the fence. Kudos and good luck.


----------



## rvd

Bone Saw Phaser Beam! said:


> I think a liner and fully fitted and finished is a must on a 50k+ boat. Purely for resale and *so I can sleep at night.*.. But I like that this Fury is basically fully loaded with a 250 and right at 50k. Finally an unfinished and splatter painted no nonsense Texas fishing machine worth it's price tag. Might be my next boat. They will surely dominate the Haynie and Majeks(over priced Kenners).


You sleep better in a liner boat?


----------



## RedXCross

And Tommy ,

When that time comes call me and I will make the trip to run it with you.I have a few things I would like to see the boat perform.:smile:



t-tung said:


> Yessir. Competition is good for everyone. Not only does it bring the price down but it also makes builders step their game up and improve instead of wetting complacent. I'd like to run the next one with a bubble and an SHO.


----------



## Run-skinny

You are absolutely right Fattyflattie, customer service is very important to me. We did not perform great level last year. We have changed our service manager and out of the 5 mechanics and technicians from last year, we kept only the best one. We hired a great outboard technician. So we are going to provide much better customer service and high quality repairs. We are building a new shop and showroom to improve our effiency and our customer experience.


----------



## t-tung

If you can't get your hands on an SHO, are there any plans for a 300XS down the road?


----------



## Run-skinny

The transom is rated up to 300 hp, but I don't believe that we have fully maximized the 250 proxs yet. We will probably get around 70 +mph out of the 250proxs with the right prop. We are going to try a new prop this week that was recommended to us by mercury and then a couple other props that have been recommended by 2cool members. Happy to share the results after the test run with the new props. We have actually been asked by customers to try a 150 hp mercury and a 300 hp on the Fury. We are stacking up with requests to change engine sizes and brands. We will try to move through the requests as quickly as we can, but I also do not want to stack up a bunch of props and engines. The customer with the 20 inch shaft 250 proxs has not completed rigging his boat. We are not rigging his boat, so we are patiently waiting. We want to see the performance of this engine next (which should be very soon), to make sure that we have the optimal shaft length before ordering any engines.


----------



## hardcore

Sure looks alot like the XLR8 by transport 2280 spec


----------



## [email protected]

hardcore said:


> Sure looks alot like the XLR8 by transport 2280 spec


Not even close.


----------



## Dirt Daddy

That sucks about the SHO...but im sure it would preform fine..I may have to get the hull only and find a dealer to rigg it


----------



## Run-skinny

We have not given up on the Sho, just need to negotiate the right price with another Yamaha dealer. We will find a way. We have not come this far, to not find a way to get a sho.


----------



## Run-skinny

*SHO pricing*

The current price with substituting a Yamaha 250 Sho instead of the mercury250 proxs will be $52k. This includes a power pole, radio, powder coated aluminum, bubble console, stainless steel prop and bucket seats.


----------



## cxjcherokec

I just might have to cancel my Bigfoot build, need to come out for a test ride.


----------



## [email protected]

cxjcherokec said:


> I just might have to cancel my Bigfoot build, need to come out for a test ride.


You owe it to yourself to take a test drive. I think the Bigfoot will get up in 4 inches less than the Fury but other than that the Fury will do better or equal the Bigfoot. 70 mph loaded is better than 50 ish.


----------



## Run-skinny

*Update*

Prop update:
We have continued to do test runs in the Fury despite the wind and chop. Of course many of the 2coolers were right, when they said with the right prop we could easily get this boat over 70 mph. We changed to a Bravo 1FS 27 pitch with great results. We have kept a decent hole shot and achieved over 70 mph at around 5900 rpms.

Engine shaft length update:
The consensus is in on the engine shaft length, we have determined that the 20 inch shaft will give better performance at the top end speeds.

Gas tank update:
We are also putting in 61 gallon gas tanks now.


----------



## Kyle 1974

So when is the 25' model coming out???




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Run-skinny said:


> Prop update:
> We have continued to do test runs in the Fury despite the wind and chop. Of course many of the 2coolers were right, when they said with the right prop we could easily get this boat over 70 mph. We changed to a Bravo 1FS 27 pitch with great results. We have kept a decent hole shot and achieved over 70 mph at around 5900 rpms.
> 
> Engine shaft length update:
> The consensus is in on the engine shaft length, we have determined that the 20 inch shaft will give better performance at the top end speeds.
> 
> Gas tank update:
> We are also putting in 61 gallon gas tanks now.


I knew it! That's awesome that a non pad vee hull is running that fast. Gotta try a Turbo OT4 now and also a Mercury Pro Max. I can probably pull my 26 pitch off for us to try on my second demo. Left a message for you yesterday, give me a shout when you're free. Congrats again on the speed, I think that hull has even more speed to yield.


----------



## Run-skinny

Do you guys know what the current wait time to get a new Majek or Haynie is?


----------



## cxjcherokec

10-14 on the haynie, I'm at week 8 now


----------



## Run-skinny

*25 foot model*



Kyle 1974 said:


> So when is the 25' model coming out???
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kyle-
We are working on perfecting, producing and selling the 23 foot Fury, before we would consider a 25 foot version of the Fury. Other than the hatches (which we are working on for the next Fury produced) we feel that this current 23 foot Fury is looking good. The next item on our list is to design and make a liner. Currently, Adam is hard at work producing Furies for customers and scaling up to make sure that he can handle the demand for the 23 foot Fury. When Adam has time, he is going to work on the liner. After we produce and sell about 10 to 12 Furies, then we will consider a 25 foot version depending on demand. Is there enough demand for a 25 foot version?


----------



## Run-skinny

*bubble console*

Here is a sneak preview of the bubble console before it is installed. We are getting the glass made for it as we speak. The flush mounted hatches are going to be installed in the current Fury being made. This Fury with the bubble console and the flush mounted hatches should be ready for the Rock the Dock boat show.


----------



## Kvm

At least you guys took the time to take the backrest out of the BEMM\Haynie bubble console. It really makes your own now.


----------



## irbjd

Kvm said:


> At least you guys took the time to take the backrest out of the BEMM\Haynie bubble console. It really makes your own now.


Post less.


----------



## Kyle 1974

Run-skinny said:


> Kyle-
> 
> We are working on perfecting, producing and selling the 23 foot Fury, before we would consider a 25 foot version of the Fury. Other than the hatches (which we are working on for the next Fury produced) we feel that this current 23 foot Fury is looking good. The next item on our list is to design and make a liner. Currently, Adam is hard at work producing Furies for customers and scaling up to make sure that he can handle the demand for the 23 foot Fury. When Adam has time, he is going to work on the liner. After we produce and sell about 10 to 12 Furies, then we will consider a 25 foot version depending on demand. Is there enough demand for a 25 foot version?


I think there is for sure. You have Majek, transport, pathfinder, haynie, etc all making bigger 24-25 foot boats.

I was joking about that as finishing out the 22 first is the better way, but it seems every year that goes by there are more bigger boats on the water.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Run-skinny

*Fury update*

Unfortunately, we are not going to have the Fury with the flush mounted lids and bubble console ready for the show in Aransas Pass. The redesign of the larger back and front deck with the new flush mounted lids slowed Adam down. Plus we are waiting for a key component...the new gas tank. By next week, Adam will most likely be done with Fury with the bubble console, larger front and back deck, 61 gallon gas tank, and flush mounted hatches. As soon as it is done, I will work on posting pictures. Adam Stoner is going to be at the boat show to answer questions and give demo rides. We will have the black and grey Fury with the new logo and bucket seats on land. Our demo Fury will be in the water and ready for demo rides. Hope to see you there!


----------



## jmack

Run-skinny said:


> Unfortunately, we are not going to have the Fury with the flush mounted lids and bubble console ready for the show in Aransas Pass. The redesign of the larger back and front deck with the new flush mounted lids slowed Adam down. Plus we are waiting for a key component...the new gas tank. By next week, Adam will most likely be done with Fury with the bubble console, larger front and back deck, 61 gallon gas tank, and flush mounted hatches. As soon as it is done, I will work on posting pictures. Adam Stoner is going to be at the boat show to answer questions and give demo rides. We will have the black and grey Fury with the new logo and bucket seats on land. Our demo Fury will be in the water and ready for demo rides. Hope to see you there!


Looking forward to seeing the pics next week. Sounds like y'all have made some changes that many people were looking for.


----------



## cbroutfitters

Looks, like another quality product from Stoner, look forward to taking a closer look at these boats when I get back to the states later this year! Glad to see Shawn and the rest of the crew at Texas Watercraft are doing well with this one....hope it turns into a homerun for yall!


----------



## das7777

Nice!


----------



## hooknbullet2

Good to meet you today Andy. Good luck at the show.


----------



## Run-skinny

So far the Rock the Dock boat show has been awesome. We talked with a ton of avid fisherman, guides, 2coolers, as well as Jimmy Majek, Chris from Chris's Marine, and Kevin Shaw from Fibertech. The Fury ran almost non-stop demo rides. Fisherman and guides come by and say, "yeah, yeah we have heard it all before, fast, dry, stable, great hole shot....everyone says that stuff to sell a boat." Then after they get on the Fury for a demo ride, they change their tune. I have lost count how many times I heard, "it was even a better ride than you said it was going to be." Everyone comes off the Fury with a big smile. A lot of hard work went into the boat, so it is wonderful to see the positive responses from so many people. 

Thank you to all the 2coolers that came by to visit!!


----------



## [email protected]

Guys, this boat is fast for a 23 foot V hull with only a 250 on the back. I personally witnessed it doing 71 mph with two guys onboard going into a sustained 30 mph wind at the boat show this weekend. I was in an SCB and we pulled up next to it and I was impressed by how much lift this hull achieves at speed and it didn't appear to have any chine walk either. For a non pad hull this boat is quick and it really rockets out of the hole as well. We both hit the throttle at the same time coming out of Conn Brown and they were a hundred yards ahead in no time. We caught up once we were rolling 83 mph but 71 for that hull is cooking and it is pretty stable at those speeds as well. If you want a boat that will run 70 for less than 55k this is the boat for you. A little birdie told me that a Mercury 300xs is on order for this hull and I can't wait to ride in it. I think with a bubble console, a go fast prop like a Pro ET or a Pro Max, and a 300xs this boat will do upper 70's with two guys. I met the whole crew of Texas Watercraft and Marine and they are all stand up guys. I would not hesitate to do business with these fine folks in the future. I think this Fury hull is a homerun for them. This is my unbiased opinion as a SCB owner.


----------



## Bigswisher

Is the fury wired for a trolling motor up front I was looking at the pics and didn't see one


----------



## Run-skinny

The Fury has a conduit tube from the console to the front deck. This conduit tube can be used to run wires for a trolling motor.


----------



## younggun55

Let me know when y'all want to run them again when the 300/bubble console gets completed :cheers:


----------



## [email protected]

We will Go Pro it too when the 300xs is put on the Fury


----------



## Run-skinny

*Hatch and expanded deck layout update*

Adam Stoner and I sat down after the boat show to discuss the Fury. We received a lot of good input from people at the show plus we had done more brainstorming on the expanded deck layout. We both felt that the way we had designed the expanded back deck with the flush mounted hatches was okay, but we wanted to make some modifications to make it even better. Prior to the show, we were on track get the expanded front and back deck completed on the Black Fury with the bubble console by the end of this week. However, these modifications mean that we have to remove the current back deck and start over. The final product will be stronger, more durable, drain better and be more consistent. These modifications will delay the completion of the front and back deck on the current Fury by 7 to 10 days. This delay is a one off event. A two week delay to bring a superior product to our customer is worth it. We will post pictures as soon as the expanded front and back deck are complete.


----------



## Run-skinny

*picture of the Fury*

I wanted to share with the 2coolers an amazing picture of the Fury taken by David the service manager at Texas Watercraft and Marine. Check it out...


----------



## Run-skinny

*Update on the flush mounted lids and bubble console layout*

The Fury with the bubble console and the flush mounted hatches is almost done. Adam Stoner has reached the point of putting on the hardware on the flush mounted hatches. People have asked me about the oval lids. Adam picked an oval shape for the lids over the traditional square lids because of his years in the repair business. The rectangular shaped lids have corners, which are a weak spot and can crack. Here is a sneak preview of what it is going to look like... There are going to be 4 compartments in the stern of the boat, three for storage and one 26 gallon live well in the middle. You can see the light blue of the live well in the picture. Adam placed an example lid down on the rear port storage compartment for you to see. After the lid hardware is in place, we will put in the rear transom seat and back rest. This Fury will then move to our shop for the rigging. The guide that bought this Fury is having us rig it with a 225HP Mercury opti TM.

I will post more pictures of the Fury as we go.


----------



## fattyflattie

That's going to be nice. Like the added touch of the blue live well to keep the fishies calm. That's the kind of thing you see in first class boats, glad to see a custom Texas builder putting the details in his boats.


----------



## [email protected]

Looks great


----------



## sargentmajor

As Rudy would say,I bet the fish are scared...Vanity,its all vanity...Eccleastes


----------



## Run-skinny

*update*

The aluminium work, the stainless steel hardware for the hatches, the custom seats, rear transom seat, the 225 HP ProXS are all ordered and should arrive any day. We will start to rig everything else, the hydraulic steering, jack plate, run the wiring harness, etc. The rigging process will be a little longer than normal, because of the all the changes that were made, but it is coming together very well. Hope you enjoy the pictures...


----------



## lwgbully

Really liking these boats.


----------



## aguaflaca

lwgbully said:


> Really liking these boats.


yep. 
I dig the oval hatches, very classy. not a fan of the black boat craze, but we can work around that.


----------



## cxjcherokec

I went with black and tan on my Haynie build to lessen the stain I get on my white hull. But only black on the sides


----------



## OffshoreChris

Not crazy about the new logo. But the boat looks good. The oval hatches look good too.


----------



## cxjcherokec

Would make a kick *** logo with some form of wave added in perhaps


----------



## Backwater1

OffshoreChris said:


> Not crazy about the new logo. But the boat looks good. The oval hatches look good too.


Agreed. The logo needs to be rethought. Its doesn't match the boat at all. I would suggest inviting a graphics designer to help you guys out. I like the changes though. Oval hatches were a great idea.

Edit: the image posted above would be a good choice.


----------



## txdukklr

just read every page, well done the American dream is alive


----------



## jmack

OffshoreChris said:


> Not crazy about the new logo. But the boat looks good. The oval hatches look good too.


X2.. Like the boat but the logo not so much.


----------



## Capt.Clint

I couldn't be happier the way she turned out. Adam has done a top notch job on my boat. I cant wait to start putting some fish slime in her.


----------



## Bone Saw Phaser Beam!

Capt.Clint said:


> I couldn't be happier the way she turned out. Adam has done a top notch job on my boat. I cant wait to start putting some fish slime in her.


That's bull ****. How you gonna say something like that and not post any pics? haha


----------



## paragod

Awesome its a Plymouth


----------



## Run-skinny

*Captain Clint Smith*

Captain Clint Smith purchased the black and grey Fury with the bubble console, expanded decks and flush mounted hatches. I will post more pictures when the Fury is rigged. Here is a picture of Captain Clint Smith with my service manager going over the details of how he wants the boat rigged.

As far as the logo goes, I will take the logo back to the drawing board and present several choices and let the 2coolers pick the one that they like best.


----------



## OffshoreChris

Run-skinny said:


> Captain Clint Smith purchased the black and grey Fury with the bubble console, expanded decks and flush mounted hatches. I will post more pictures when the Fury is rigged. Here is a picture of Captain Clint Smith with my service manager going over the details of how he wants the boat rigged.
> 
> As far as the logo goes, I will take the logo back to the drawing board and present several choices and let the 2coolers pick the one that they like best.


I think placement of the logo is important as well. Having it right on the middle of the boat just doesn't look right. Next time try doing the logo towards the back of the boat.


----------



## Kitchen Pass

OffshoreChris said:


> I think placement of the logo is important as well. Having it right on the middle of the boat just doesn't look right. Next time try doing the logo towards the back of the boat.


Agreed


----------



## Quackerbox

My .02...logo closer to the back and something other than white, gray maybe?


----------



## noskunks

Logo toward the back of the boat and maybe italics and block letters. Simple enough to do custom accent colors for the logo but I like white or red on a black boat and black or grey in a white boat.


----------



## noskunks

I may be a little biased though...

The boat looks great, and it's goo to see a new design from another legendary corpus boat builder. Looking forward to a ride in one.


----------



## jmack

Any new pics or videos?


----------



## Ann

*Fury Logo*

Hello All,

After much consideration, we have decided here at the dealership that we like y'all's suggestions regarding the logo, most notably the block-lettering style. I've included two versions of the logo I quickly designed to give it more of a "faster" look than just the typical block lettering. Let me know what you all think! We'd love to hear your input, I've included two styles for the 2coolers' consideration.
Adam just finished another gray boat, and Clint's rig is very near completion. Pictures coming soon on these! Let us know what you think about the logos for the time being.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## bjmillet

#1

mobile


----------



## Poon Chaser

2

Looks faster

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## noskunks

number 1. I'm not an artist but saw something like this and kind of like it.


----------



## efish

# 2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlwaysWorkin

1


----------



## wellconnected

Not to be disrespectful, but both logos look like something my 5th grader would do in MS Word. Invest a little capital in a logo done by a graphic design company. It is your brand and a visual representation of your company.


----------



## devil1824

#2 font, but without the shadows. If they are supposed to be shadows, they are all wrong.


----------



## Winters97gt

wellconnected said:


> Not to be disrespectful, but both logos look like something my 5th grader would do in MS Word. Invest a little capital in a logo done by a graphic design company. It is your brand and a visual representation of your company.


This.


----------



## leadhead10

1


----------



## On The Hook

noskunks said:


> View attachment 1319394
> I may be a little biased though...
> 
> The boat looks great, and it's goo to see a new design from another legendary corpus boat builder. Looking forward to a ride in one.


That's my work and design. We have done oem work for multiple boat mfg's, guides, and companies. That's an old decal, glad to see that its still in good shape. We us good materials.


----------



## battleredtexan

or...


----------



## whalerguy28

wellconnected said:


> Not to be disrespectful, but both logos look like something my 5th grader would do in MS Word. Invest a little capital in a logo done by a graphic design company. It is your brand and a visual representation of your company.


 X100


----------



## spook jr

We need videos ASAP!!!!!


----------



## aguaflaca

just FYI, my younger brother is a graphic designer who lives in Flour Bluff. I'm sure I could get him to help you out if you have a logo idea you want to work on a little. 
he did the the logo for the new BMX track in Corpus.


----------



## jmack

spook jr said:


> We need videos ASAP!!!!!


X100!!


----------



## OffshoreChris

Not a big fan of either logo. Like stated above. Hire someone and post up what they come up with...


----------



## Run-skinny

*Logo*

I understand the logo is important, as it represents our brand. The logo is a stumbling block for us. After the previous attempt at a logo, we did hire a graphic designer. But I asked her to make two different versions. I took to heart all the comments that the 2coolers made as well as our customers. I even had the graphic designer read the posts from the 2coolers. The graphic designer was tasked to keep one version of the Fury logo simple with block lettering. The other version was to be similar to the logo that the 2coolers suggested from the old Pontiac Fury emblem. We posted two of her block lettering versions. She made a third version of the block lettering, which I am posting. The reviews are all over the board on the block lettering, but the reviews overall are much better than the first two attempts at the Fury logo.

We needed to see the response from the 2coolers on the block lettering, before we made the logo version similar to Pontiac version. We can not use the Pontiac emblem for obvious copy write infringement issues. After reading your reviews, I am going to try another graphic designer for a Fury logo for a "pontiac" version. If anyone has used a graphic designer that they would recommend, please PM me the person's contact information.

By the way, the work of making and rigging the Furies is still going strong. Clint Smith's Fury is going to water tomorrow and another guide's Fury is currently being rigged. Clint plans to fish the Rudy's redfish tournament on Saturday in his new boat. Will post pictures soon.


----------



## devil1824

That looks good! Simple, but makes a statement. Good job. Keep up the hard work.


----------



## spook jr

I like that last logo. I really want to see the boat in a video running in different conditions.


----------



## Kitchen Pass

devil1824 said:


> That looks good! Simple, but makes a statement. Good job. Keep up the hard work.


Agreed.

Lettering and outline could be matched with the boat colors. Simple but has good visual appeal.


----------



## leadhead10

Kitchen Pass said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Lettering and outline could be matched with the boat colors. Simple but has good visual appeal.


X 2!!


----------



## aguaflaca

the latest one looks great. simple yet classy.


----------



## Run-skinny

*Here are some pictures of the bubble console boat*

I have received many requests for the pictures of the Fury with the bubble console. Here are pictures of Captain Clint Smith's Fury...


----------



## [email protected]

This boat looks great and the new additions like molded hatch covers and the bubble console and rear seat look great. After riding on this boat and seeing it run 70 I can honestly say this boat is a major competitor for the Majek Extreme and Haynie HO and LS. I think people who are looking for a fast V hull owe it to themselves to consider this boat and take a ride in it. Riding in it and seeing it run 70 without any chine walk was great and I think Texas Watercraft and Marine have hit a home run with this hull and it should sell great once word gets out that its a great ride and stable at speed and also can jump up and run pretty shallow for a vhull without a tunnel.


----------



## leadhead10

Sweet boat! Other than the basshole steering wheel.. Whats up with that?


----------



## Run-skinny

customer's request. Custom boats means that people get to pick out the accessories that they want. We just install it. But just for your information, we did advise the customer that this was not the one that we usually installed and showed him both versions. In the end, the customer chooses what makes them happy.


----------



## leadhead10

Run-skinny said:


> customer's request. Custom boats means that people get to pick out the accessories that they want. We just install it. But just for your information, we did advise the customer that this was not the one that we usually installed and showed him both versions. In the end, the customer chooses what makes them happy.


That explains it.. I must say that is pretty custom to customize a steering wheel! Again the boat looks awesome and sounds like it performs great! It will be on my demo list next time.


----------



## CLIMAX

Like the hatch lids, come buy the shop on Tuesday before lunch, Have a good weekend, was nice talking to your Dad at the SEA banquet


----------



## Blast-n-cast

Pretty cool. I saw a black Fury running the ICW headed North earlier today.


----------



## Run-skinny

Yes, that was us. We were testing the prop. We are trying to optimize the 225 hp ProXS. We tried a 22 pitch bravo 1. We hit 6300 RPMs, @58 mph fully loaded with fuel and two people. We are going to try a 24 pitch bravo 1 next. We believe that we should be able to hit 65mph with a great hole shot.


----------



## Blast-n-cast

Run-skinny said:


> Yes, that was us. We were testing the prop. We are trying to optimize the 225 hp ProXS. We tried a 22 pitch bravo 1. We hit 6300 RPMs, @58 mph fully loaded with fuel and two people. We are going to try a 24 pitch bravo 1 next. We believe that we should be able to hit 65mph with a great hole shot.


You guys looked to be scooting along pretty good today.


----------



## Run-skinny

*love my job*

Some days you know that you have a great job. Today we spent most of the day running different props on Clint's Fury w/225Hp Mercury. A word of thanks to Blue Streak for let us borrow some of their demo props. We finally settled on a Promax 23 pitch from our own stock room. We got up to 64 mph with 30 gallons of fuel and 3 guys in the Fury with a great hole shot. There was a "little chop" most of the day, but it was still awesome Any excuse is a good one to go out and run a fast boat like the Fury!


----------



## Run-skinny

*Update on the latest round of improvements*

Adam Stoner has been working hard on making improvements to the Fury design. He is tweaking the subtle things that make a good boat into a great boat. We have made improvements on simple things like deck hardware and drainage. The marine environment here is harsh to say the least. Everything has to be high grade SS. Finding all the quality components in high grade SS has been a challenge, but has been accomplished. We changed hinges when we went to the flush mounted hatches. The new heavy duty hinges have a double hinge to them to allow them to open wider and lay flat. The drainage of the boat has been good on level ground, but people with slopes to their drive ways have complained about only having a central drain. We have two versions to remedy this situation, one has a channel drain in the one both sides in the stern of the boat and a second version has a channel leading from both sides to the central drain. We appreciate everyone's suggestions.


----------



## Gerald S

Saw a Fury headed towards the bluff as I was headed home on Saturday. Great looking boat!


----------



## Run-skinny

*FURY with Liner*

You asked for the Fury to come with a liner. Adam and I had discussed and planned to work on the liner this winter. But guess what! Adam surprised us and has been secretly working on the liner, while making Furies! Adam has come in on Sundays and started work at 5 AM every morning for weeks to get the liner mold done. He is almost done with the liner mold. He anticipates another 2 weeks and the liner mold will be completed. The liner mold will have flush mounted hatches, belly gasoline tank and a built in live well. The customers will still have the option of the bubble console or the standard Stoner console. So for those of you that have wanted a Fury with a liner, now you have run out of excuses


----------



## cxjcherokec

Looks like there will be a new Fury coming to Rockport by the end of July. The guys at Texas Watercraft and Marine made this deal happen. Can't wait to get my new boat!


ps-stay in school James lol


----------



## fattyflattie

Run-skinny said:


> You asked for the Fury to come with a liner. Adam and I had discussed and planned to work on the liner this winter. But guess what! Adam surprised us and has been secretly working on the liner, while making Furies! Adam has come in on Sundays and started work at 5 AM every morning for weeks to get the liner mold done. He is almost done with the liner mold. He anticipates another 2 weeks and the liner mold will be completed. The liner mold will have flush mounted hatches, belly gasoline tank and a built in live well. The customers will still have the option of the bubble console or the standard Stoner console. So for those of you that have wanted a Fury with a liner, now you have run out of excuses


Thats bad ***. You hit the nail on the head, running out of reasons not to take a look at the Fury. We are talking full liner, not just a cap ala Majek correct? Either way, thats pretty cool.


----------



## [email protected]

fattyflattie said:


> Thats bad ***. You hit the nail on the head, running out of reasons not to take a look at the Fury. We are talking full liner, not just a cap ala Majek correct? Either way, thats pretty cool.


Saw the liner today that will used as the plug for the liner mold. It's a full liner including the deck not just the gunwales and the decks like Majek. We are working hard to have lots of options available for our customers so everyone is happy and the boat fits everyones style whether they want splatter painted deck or full liner. It's a great hull and fun to drive and now it will be great in the looks department as well now with your choice of decks.


----------



## jmack

Well its been a few months so anything new happening with the Fury? Any new pics or vids?


----------



## [email protected]

There is a black hull, tan deck in the final stages of glassing in the mold right now. It will be a regular console loaded boat with a 250 pro xs. Going to be sharp for sure. Also have a few hulls finished for sale in inventory. Moving to the new buildings soon and a grand opening is in the plans.


----------



## cxjcherokec

Adam hard at work on mine a few weeks ago, almost done. And it has a bubble with livewell, not regular console.


----------



## Superman70

What is the dollar mark on that thing. Sure like that sea foam green. Just too pretty for fish slime.


----------



## [email protected]

Low to mid 50's


----------



## cxjcherokec

Same price as my Bigfoot was going to be and $10k less than an HO


----------



## txteltech

cxjcherokec said:


> Adam hard at work on mine a few weeks ago, almost done. And it has a bubble with livewell, not regular console.


How is this boat coming along? Did you take delivery yet? Run skinny posted a pic today and it looks sweet, is it yours?


----------



## cxjcherokec

Mine has been done for awhile


----------



## cxjcherokec

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1067785


----------



## [email protected]

Look at those beautiful stringers. These Fury's are as solid as a rock which is what Stoner's are famous for yet extremely lightweight thanks to cutting edge composite materials. These hulls were already great and now with the introduction of our full liner Fury, this boat is as nice as anything else out there. So now we offer the option of having a rolled gunwale or a full liner which is something that very few boat makers have. If you haven't stopped by to look at our full liner version of the Fury and our brand new dealership we built next door to our old location, you owe it to yourself to stop by. We're moving up in the world lol. Also with the new dealership we are entering a new business venture. Texas Watercraft and Marine is now a gun dealer and fully licensed FFL firearms dealer. We are known for having the lowest engine prices in the game and now we sell guns at low prices as well. We have the most popular pistols, rifles and shotguns all at great prices. So stop on by to buy a Fury and then grab yourself a Glock to protect it with haha.


----------



## paragod

225 SHO numbers loaded 63mph at 5300rpms I will send prop out for little more adjustment but hole shot was awesome this engine winds up like 2 stroke. First one I have run. Was able to get it outa of a hole with plate on 6 and tabs down it hooked up and got the job done!


----------



## Qacz71

Have yall performed any testing with a 150 on the back? Seems sacreligious to do on a go fast boat, but I imagine there is a very small non-speed demon crowd lol


----------



## Run-skinny

*150*

There is a guide out of rockport with a 150 hp four stroke mercury on the back and he takes guided trips in it loaded with people and gear. We will see if we can get some performance numbers from him. But several of the guides have told us that at 15 mph they can stay on plane in the Fury and look for fish.


----------



## Knots

Any one put a G2 e tec on one yet? that motor should run comparable top end to a pro xs or not? The standard e tec will quite keep up with the xs from from what I under stand....


----------



## paragod

A customer is putting a 300 G2 on one now. He should be close to done.


----------



## Knots

:ac550: Do post an update on this....


----------

